
Docker Datacenter – develop and manage apps at any scale - michaelsbradley
https://www.docker.com/products/docker-datacenter
======
ahallock
Between this, Kubernetes, Marathon, Amazon's container service, the tooling is
overwhelming. I really have no clue how it all fits together and what a
complete setup looks like (dev -> testing/CI -> prod). I'm using Docker for
development, but that's where it ends for me.

~~~
olalonde
Those are too low level for most users and you'll eventually end up (poorly)
re-inventing a PaaS if you need things like configuration, authorisation,
scaling, routing, rollbacks, etc. I've found Deis
([https://github.com/deis/deis](https://github.com/deis/deis)) to hit the
sweet spot between flexibility and convenience.

It is built on top of docker and Kubernetes (CoreOS/fleet in v1), and lets you
deploy docker containers natively and/or automatically builds those for you
using Heroku buildpacks or Dockerfiles when doing git push deployments. You
can also drop down to the Kubernetes level if you need to for things that
don't really fit the 12-factor app model without breaking Deis.

That being said, I'm totally biased as I wrote an Heroku-like UI for it
([http://deisdash.com/about](http://deisdash.com/about)) and using it for our
infrastructure at work. Other similar alternatives are
[http://pivotal.io/platform](http://pivotal.io/platform),
[https://flynn.io/](https://flynn.io/),
[https://www.openshift.com/](https://www.openshift.com/),
[https://github.com/dokku/dokku](https://github.com/dokku/dokku) (for single
server), etc.

~~~
nzoschke
I'd respectfully like to submit my project, Convox, into the discussion of not
reinventing a PaaS:

[http://convox.com/](http://convox.com/)

[https://github.com/convox/rack](https://github.com/convox/rack)

Convox is another open source PaaS, but we're building it entirely on top of
AWS services like CloudFormation, ECS, ASG, etc.

This means it's only suitable for teams that have 100% bought into AWS. If
that's you, we make all the hard parts of operating a distributed deployment
system Amazon's problem.

There's another project in this same space, Empire:
[https://github.com/remind101/empire](https://github.com/remind101/empire)

If 100% AWS is not you, Docker Datacenter / Swarm, CoreOS, Deis, CloudFoundry,
etc. are doing incredible work.

It's amazing how these sophisticated tools are available to all of us.

~~~
dekz
I think Empire or Convox will be the right tool for us.

Flynn and Deis etc all seem to be writing their own schedulers and routing
layer, where Convox and Empire just reuse AWS components. This to me is a huge
plus, since those problems are already solved and rock solid.

But as a developer, I just want to push a docker image some where and scale it
up later.

------
rodionos
According to this intro
[https://docker.wistia.com/medias/mdseh9gv6v](https://docker.wistia.com/medias/mdseh9gv6v),
200 out of 230 people working for Docker Inc are engineers. I like the ratio.

~~~
pliu
This "Universal Control Plane" thing looks pretty enterprisy. I have to
imagine they are ramping up an enterprise sales team now, with all the org
changes that come along with that. This product sort of reminds me of Citrix
and Xenserver.

~~~
knicholes
I signed up for UCP and was contacted by a few guys at Docker to go over the
features. It was an hour-long presentation. They wanted something like ~$1,500
per node. I'm still not exactly sure what a `node` entails. The salesman
seemed extremely technical and was able to answer all of the questions I
asked. Too bad their website isn't able to give me the directions for using
UCP without me clicking on the "sign-up" button (which now doesn't work
because I've already signed up), or else we might be using it to deploy at
Adobe.

~~~
shykes
Hi, I'm the founder of Docker. Sorry that you had an issue on the website. I
warned the team of your comment, feel free to email me directly at
s@docker.com and I'll put you in touch.

Note that the price you mention is yearly. A node is anything you can install
Docker Engine on. Typically it's a physical or virtual server. All nodes are
combined into a swarm, which you can manage from the control plane.

~~~
rodionos
Pricing is more than reasonable. If you add a backup into the UCP, it will be
a steal.

------
dang
Also [https://blog.docker.com/2016/02/docker-datacenter-
caas/](https://blog.docker.com/2016/02/docker-datacenter-caas/) (via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11158909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11158909)).

------
SEJeff
This is great, but I fear trying to compete directly against software like
Kubernetes and Mesos, Docker isn't going to have a ton of luck.

------
riquito
What's the difference from their own Docker Cloud (ex tutum)?

~~~
ShakataGaNai
Docker Cloud (formerly Tutum) probably only duplicates the control plane
aspect of DDC. It's also "in the cloud" versus hosted inside of your own
enviroment - which a lot of people with big builds want.

------
mohoff
Is it basically an UI, the newest Registry iteration, authentication and
Docker's Swarm - as a service?

~~~
amouat
It's not a service as I would think of it. You download and install it on-
premise as far as I understand.

I know they call it "CaaS", but I guess they are comparing it to using other
PaaS's that can be installed on-premise, such as Cloud Foundry. Personally I
find the term confusing, as I'm not sure who the consumer of the service is
meant to be (developers creating containers? ops who get a platform for
running them?)

------
sajiainikkal
In my opinion it require lot of learnings to put Docker Data Center into
production and it is still in the early stage. It is a good alternative for
companies following everything DIY approach even for creating, deploying and
managing containers. But for enterprises who really care about applications
and looking for simple, steady and mature option for container based platform
cloud foundry is a good alternative. It is more structured and matured
platform compared to Docker+Kubernetes as well as Docker+Docker Data
Center+UCP combination.

------
rodionos
Docker UCP. What database does it use to store historical container
statistics?

------
hariharasudhan
you should try moblyapp.com, a fabric client. It has answers & custom events
too. check it out. #mobly

